# McClelland Blackwoods Flake (Personal Reserve series)



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll just start by saying that in my opinion, Blackwoods Flake is an amazing tobacco that every pipe smoker should try at least once. This is not a new-to-me tobacco but is something I nearly always have open. Since I sat down for a smoke of it I thought I'd post some of my thoughts. I'm smoking from a 2009 tin and have smoked older and newer samples - its very consistent, though as you'd expect the more aged tins are a bit smoother and well-rounded.

Their catalog describes the blend as follows:

_The characteristic, natural sweetness of mellow, Red Virginias mingles inextricably with the richness and inherently spicy aroma of Black Stoved Virginias in this doubly aged red and black all-Virginia cake mixture. An artistic achievement in tobaccos for the pipe, this beautiful mottled flake is incomparable in smoothness, balance and refinement.​_I find the tin presentation gorgeous and the tobacco itself looks delicious! The red and blacks are intermingled beautifully. It comes in a typical McClelland broken flake style; a bit chunky with some larger and small pieces. Easy to rub out, which I generally do unless I'm going to be smoking outside. It does work well just filled as is and burns a bit cooler (and longer), but I still rub it out and just pace myself accordingly. As with most McClelland VA-based blends, I like to leave this out on a paper plate to dry for at least 10 minutes prior to smoking. I don't feel it loses any flavor with less moisture and improves its smokability a lot. 

The flavors range from rich and tangy to subtle and sweet, with hints of both sugar and spice (how nice). Red Virginia sweetness is discernible while the rich tangy flavors from the black stoved leaf is a perfect counterpart. This flavor is something I rarely see from other brands and keeps me coming back to this, a real signature of McClelland's work with top grade Virginias.

I'll add that this blend can definitely get hot if you get in a hurry so going slow is a must (as with most Virginias). Even if that weren't true, it really does reveal its best flavor characteristics to the patient puffer who savors it slowly anyway.

I think the only thing it lacks is strength - I'd place it on the low end of medium. I've yet to try mixing it, but perhaps I'll add some burley sometime and see how it goes... ;>

4.5/5 stars. This is one of my absolute favorites that I always have around and cellar for the long term. Excellent leaf!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent Review Brother!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Great review....By coincidence I just recieved a couple tins of this today in the mail. Will be cracking it open tonight when I finish my last bit of LNF. Glad to see my choice was a good one.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Great review....By coincidence I just recieved a couple tins of this today in the mail. Will be cracking it open tonight when I finish my last bit of LNF. Glad to see my choice was a good one.


Cheers, enjoy it! Definitely recommend letting it breath a bit once you pop the tin.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent review! This has been on my tobaccos to try list since I got into pipe smoking.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

In contrast ....

I smoked a tin of this and really did not like it. 

I found it at best I would get a decent smoke. There are a lot of flavours there and you really need to puff slow to discern them - but I found a decent smoke the exception rather than the rule. If i could describe the predominant flavour of this blend it would be vinegar. Yes there was some underlying sweetness but it played second part to the vinegar.

I really thought I would like this and was really disapointed. Maybe a chemistry thing since this blend comes so highly rated. This is also the first tobacco to really shred my tongue - I admitedly puffed a little fast that time though.


----------

